# New brute owner here - Thanks for the bus fix how-to, some q's and pictures



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

I did the bus fix last night thanks to these forums, I would have never known this was an issue. I wasn't have any problems, but I wanted to do the fix regardless. Pictures below. Anyways, I wanted to know if there was anything else I should check and fix since I have plenty of time to do things till she gets to see the woods. Besides changing Oil, Air Filter, Plugs, front / rear gear oil. What else should I do? 

Its a 2005 750 w/32 hrs and about 165 miles (just picked it up Saturday)

This is after gave it a good cleaning / detail. 










Bus Fix



















Solder / Tape










All done...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If you ride in anykind of water snorkel it. It will save you in the long run.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

drtj said:


> If you ride in anykind of water snorkel it. It will save you in the long run.


Not planning on to, mainly going to be used for trail riding around my property where its pretty dry other then a few 1 feet deep streams.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks REALLY clean, new even, I mean the striped are still on the tires!!


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Looks REALLY clean, new even, I mean the striped are still on the tires!!


Yeah, the only problem really was that it sat mostly outside so the exposed bolts / screws were rusted and the outside was had oxidation which came off.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

dang that's a clean 05!! welcome to MIMB!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that looks like it just got picked up from the dealer. Tires even look new. We'll have to work on all those mods that can be done ...over time of course....lol 

Isn't there a buss connector up front somewhere that gives some problems?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think mine looked that clean when I picked it up from the dealer.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> I don't think mine looked that clean when I picked it up from the dealer.


LOL, I appreciate the comments! Thanks guys. 

So where is this connector up front? 

Today I started her up after the re-wire of the connector, everything fired up OK. Since I live in suburbia USA I caint just take a cruise down the block. I noticed she is back firing a bit, I took off the filter and sprayed some carb cleaner down there... Put some stabilizer in the fuel tank too. Regardless I really caint open her up till i get upstate which is months from now. Any thing else i can do for maint and or cleaning?

Any idea why she would be back firing a bit? 

Gonna do an oil change tonight too.

Thanks guys
- John


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

If the bike sat for a long time drain the gas, stabilizer needs to be used on fresh gas. Dead gas could cause the backfiring. Also spraying carb cleaner into the intake does next to nothing, you need to clean the path the gas takes, not the air. Sweet to get that bike with that kind of mileage.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

being a brute force (and ATV) newbie owner whats the best way to drain that tank? Are there any other additives other then stabilizer i should use?
Thanks guys - John


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

burmjohn said:


> being a brute force (and ATV) newbie owner whats the best way to drain that tank? Are there any other additives other then stabilizer i should use?
> Thanks guys - John


On draining the tank you have to remove it. I done a how to on it. It is posted in the kawi section. Its not in the how to's. Its in the regular section. The name of the thread is "How I removed my fuel tank". Its prolly on 4th or 5th page.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Remove and drain would be best but I would just siphon it and refill with fresh gas to 3/4 full and rock the bike to get it good and mixed up. Then drain the float bowls and see if it runs better. If not then remove and clean the carbs. It is possible that fuel isn't the problem but being that old with that few miles even if fuel stabilizer was used it probably went bad anyways.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man that bike is in great shape. looks like you got a deal on that one.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Sweet looking for its' age. Like all the guys say above...clean the fuel delivery system from the tank to the carbs. She should serve you well after that.


----------



## jetblacac (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow that is one clean looking 05. Just a ? what is the bus fix and what does it do exactly. I have an 05 myself so this is new news to me. Thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about the buss connector up front usually doesnt cause problems.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

jetblacac said:


> Wow that is one clean looking 05. Just a ? what is the bus fix and what does it do exactly. I have an 05 myself so this is new news to me. Thanks


It fixes the bad bus connector (useless one, because it goes to nowhere) under the right rear fender. 

You just need to pull all the wires out and solder the same colored wires together.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

Today I replaced almost all of my body screws with stainless steel screws from ace hardware (local one has an insane bolt / screw collection). I broke or had to drill out about 1/2 of them when taking off the rear fender anyways. These were stronger, wont rust, and were 50 cents each rather then the $2.00 per screw that the dealer wanted ($2.00 for a FREAKING SCREW!). I wonder why dealers get a bad rap, :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

burmjohn said:


> being a brute force (and ATV) newbie owner whats the best way to drain that tank? Are there any other additives other then stabilizer i should use?
> Thanks guys - John


Sea Foam is what i put in all my stuff and every once and a while i'll use lucas oil fuel additive and injector cleaner.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

Read about seafoam, seems interesting and scary!


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

yup seafoam i also rejetted my 05 it really woke it up{comes from factory lean}


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

I picked some seafoam up today. I wonder if its OK to mix seafoam w/Sta-bil?


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

I drained the tank, and then put in some fresh gas and did the seafoam through the carb and in the gas.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

btw what should i grease / lube on this guy?


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

after doing the seafoam, she is still running a bit rough. I just got some new itanium plugs to toss in there. Going to do that this weekend and see if it clears up any issues, I'm guessing they might be fouled up a bit?


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I would highly recommend that you pull and clean the carbs. You can destroy your engine if it is run too lean and a plugged fuel path can/will do that. If the cleaner made a small difference I assume the problem is fuel related but it isn't often a fuel additive can properly clean an already plugged system. Better safe than sorry and cleaning the carbs is free.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, that's prob a good idea. Need to read up on how to do it, I am "mechanically inclined" so its just a matter of me reading about it. It could also be it just needs a good ride, as I'm on Long Island (Suburbia USA) I have no where to ride till I get it up to its home in the woods a few hours away.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

mine always popped till i rejetted it made a big difference a pain to do but it woke it up comes real lean from factory


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

sea foam is some good stuff and ive used rubbing alcohol to get everything out of the bottom


----------

